# Ginger Mead on 2nd day of Primary..strange smelling!



## Lani Louise (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello friends,

I'm brand new to this ancient art. I've recently had two, (what is tasting and smelling to be,) successes. One is a sweet golden plum wine, and the other a medium dry peach melomel.

Two days ago I decided to try two new recipes, one a Meglethin, with fresh chocolate mint, and it is bubbling away now and smells wonderful. Aside it is 5 gallons of Barkshack Ginger Mead, which is made with Champagne yeast, and low honey...7 lbs for a 5 gallon batch. Yesterday, I attempted to augment fermentation, which started slow, and added a second package of yeast...just as the must was going strong. I added two extra tsp. of yeast nutrient (Fermax) into the yeast and orange juice.

A good friend and native of Hawaii smelled the bubbly must yesterday, and with gusto gave a great approval...
We both agreed it smelled like sweet giner ale!! 

It started at 1.075 SG. 

Now, a day later it is at 1.050. Supposed to finish under 1.0. It is now greatly bubbling , and... smelling like a hair salon, reminding of permanent wave lotion!! (...though it doesn't burn my eyes to breath. )

Could this be a product of too much yeast?

Kind regards ,

Lani Louise


----------



## Lani Louise (Sep 2, 2008)

The Barkshack smells great now at day 7. I've racked twice already, leaving quite a bit of lees. 

Patience here is important, it seems.

L.L.


----------



## m_lapaglia (Sep 2, 2008)

Lani Louise said:


> The Barkshack smells great now at day 7. I've racked twice already, leaving quite a bit of lees.
> 
> Patience here is important, it seems.
> 
> L.L.



You racked it twice in 7 days?? Ummmm where does the patience kick in?  RDWHAHB and let it go. The bad smells are not uncommon. Heard someone refer to them as Rino Farts. As for the racking Id let that go and take a breather. From the primary fermenter to the secondary in 7 days is probably ok but a second rack this quick is just exposing you to more O2 and chances to contaminate. This is a hobby of months and years not minutes and hours.  Relax and give them time. When in doubt wait don't act. 

This Blog will help. Is not from this group so excuse me if I should not have posted it here. http://blogs.homebrewtalk.com/Revvy/Think_evaluation_before_action/ Its about beer but applies to wine making just as well. 
You are going to be fine and its all going to be good. Now breath and relax.


----------

